# Brauche Designhilfe



## DjMG (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi all !


Ich bräuchte von den Designer unter euch Hilfe.
Folgendes Problem:

Ich bin dabei ne Bandhomepage zu machen und da will ich eigentlich folgendes
Grundgerüst benutzen:

Grundgerüst anschaun 

ich hab an schwarz gedacht, und vielleicht den Textframe in weiß 

Die buttons sind schon fertig und schauen so aus:

Buttons angucken 


so, ich bitte um eure Hilfe, wie ich ne stylische Homepage mache !

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Lg
DjMG


----------



## GRUBER (28. Dezember 2004)

hallo,


also Designer bin ich nun gerade nicht, aber ich glaube ich weiss was du haben willst. Deine Buttons sind ja auch schon GRUNGEmäßig gemacht. Das ganze Design würde ich in Schwarz-Weiß halten, da das dann am stimmigsten rüber kommt.

Dies allerdings dann auch mit GRUNGE, aber nicht zu viel sonst ist es ZU GRungig  

Vielleicht noch einen dezenten Banner oder ein Bandbild in Frame 2, dass aber dann wieder Schwarz-Weiß sein sollte.


Wenn mir noch was einfällt meld ich mich.


MfG


GRUBER


EDIT: Oh der rote Rollovereffekt ist mir gar nich aufgefallen. Aber Schwarz/rot/Weiß passt zum Glück gut zusammen


EDIT2: Was für ne Art Musik spielt die Band? Dem Design nach METAL/ROCK


----------



## DjMG (28. Dezember 2004)

hey danke, gute idee - gefällt mir.


schwarz weiß hab ich auch gedacht, aber was meinst mit "grunge" ?
soll das so zerfetzt sein, oder wie meinst ?

wie soll der hintergrund ausschaun ?
für jeden frame anders ?


Lg
DjMG

EDIT 1: @music: eher slow rock und pop


----------



## devilrga (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi DjMG!
Ich kann leider deine Buttons nicht sehen.

mfg


----------



## DjMG (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi, aber das verdammte geocities spielt wieder mal nicht mit 

vielleicht geht das:

http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/band/band.htm

Lg
DjMG


----------



## devilrga (28. Dezember 2004)

hi,
deine Buttons sehen richtig gut aus. Ich würde euch auch zustimmen schwarz/weiß/und ein bischen rot würde bestimmt sehr gut aussehen. Welche Bilder du benutzt musst du natürlich dir selber überlegen da können wir nicht helfen.

mfg


----------



## DjMG (28. Dezember 2004)

hi !


ich hab jetzt mal schnell was gebastelt:

http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/band/testframeseitefull


was sagt ihr dazu ?


lg
DjMG


----------



## Spessi (28. Dezember 2004)

Funpic erlaubt externes Linken nicht  Siehst du auch an dem kleinen Banner den die da einblenden.


----------



## damo (28. Dezember 2004)

Spessi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Funpic erlaubt externes Linken nicht  Siehst du auch an dem kleinen Banner den die da einblenden.


Link kopieren und in ein neues Fenster einfügen


----------



## DjMG (28. Dezember 2004)

damo, du sagst es *gg*


----------



## GRUBER (28. Dezember 2004)

ich meinte nicht in jeden Frame ein neues Hintergrundbild, sondern nur in den linken. In die anderen würde ich einfach den schwarzen Hintergrund lassen. Allerdings würde ich ne Abgrenzung zwischen dem TEXTFRAME und den anderen. Auch etwas Grungig   


zu dem Wort Grunge:  http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=100403

naja dann lad mal die pre-site hoch. Freu mich schon auf dein Ergebnis.

MFG

GRUBER


----------



## dkf (29. Dezember 2004)

Also, ich finde die Buttons viel zu groß für diese Art von Design.
Ich würde die kleiner und alle Nebeneinander machen.
Den Textframe in einem hellen grau - passt denke ich ganz gut.
Und dann dementsprechend eine schöne Abrundung vom Textframe zu allen Seiten...
Mal sehen, was mir gleich noch so einfällt...


----------



## DjMG (29. Dezember 2004)

die buttons werd ich heut noch ein wenig verändern.


das mit dem Abteilen der Frames is ne gute Idee,
aber wie macht man das ?

mit nem Bild ? oder wie teil ich die schön ab ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## DjMG (29. Dezember 2004)

hi all !


schaut mal da, bitte:


http://djmg.dj.funpic.de/band/startpage

(wenn Link nicht funkt, dann einfach kopieren, und in 'nem neuen Fenster einfügen und öffnen)



das schwarz-weiß design ist nur wenig aufwand, aber ich find, das macht viel her.


das mit den übergängen weiß ich nicht, wie ich das machen soll !

kann mir jemand helfen ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## GRUBER (29. Dezember 2004)

sehr schöne Idee mit dem Black'n'White. Allerdings sieht das White etwas leer aus. Da sollte man den Textframe mit Grautönen oder direkt mit Schwarz abgrenzen. Das Photo ist etwas zu klein finde ich und man sollte es langsam ausblenden lassen (keine Animation). Ich meine ein Deckkraftverlauf.

Ansonsten gefällt mir bei dem White das Blau als Rollover nicht so gut. Mal sehen was mir noch einfällt ...


----------



## DjMG (29. Dezember 2004)

das hellblau bzw. türkis will ich aber lassen, denn das is ja genau das negativ zur anderen Seite - deswegen.


wie soll ich denn diese Abgrenzung machen ?

 Edit: wie geht das mit dem "aus-faden" des bildes ?


Lg
DjMG


----------



## GRUBER (29. Dezember 2004)

ich mein halt, dass das Bild verlaufen soll also links 100% Deckkraft und je mehr es nach rechts kommt desto durchsichtiger (weniger Deckkraft )  wird es.

Ja ok wenn dir das Hellblau gefällt dann lass es, aber dann musste des im Prinzip wieder irgendwie einbringen. Vielleicht das Schwarz-Weiß bild etwas Färben ...


GRUBER


----------



## DjMG (30. Dezember 2004)

ich versteh nicht ganz was du mit der Deckkraft meinst .

Wie soll das Bild denn verlaufen ?
Meinst du das was ganz links ist ? WO "ausgebort" steht ?

wie meinst du mit "je weiter rechts es ist" - das is ja immer links *gg*


jap, das mit der farbanpassung des bildes is ne gute idee.



Lg
DjMG


----------



## GRUBER (30. Dezember 2004)

hallo,


damit du nun endlich kapierst, was ich meine hier:


 :-( 

http://home.arcor.de/2v3c/Unbenannt-1.jpg


Hierbei ist der Verlauf allerdings etwas zu hart und man müsste ihn so abschwchen und richtig positionieren, dass man vom Bild noch genug sieht.


/Offtopic


Is die Site über BeatSteaks? Voll geil   


/Ontopic


hoffentlich verstehste das nun und noch n schönen Tag vor Silvester


MFG


GRUBER


----------



## DjMG (30. Dezember 2004)

jap hab verstanden was du mir sagen willst *gg*


Offtopic: ne die is nich über beatsteaks - is über ne eigene band - das bild hab ich mir
             ausgeliehen.


Lg
DjMG


----------



## A-lux (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

 ein klieiner tip am rande - schau dich doch mal einfach bei anderen bekannten bands um,
 geh auf die site von universal und dann auf die bandsites usw. - manchmal kriegt man dadurch gute anstösse und kann das ganze mit seinen eigenen Vorstellungen  gut kombinieren.
 Gruß und einen guten Rutsch


----------

